# Hooray for Fowl Flingers!!!



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

Tried my Fowl Flingers out yesterday and today - what a great product!

I could actually throw a bird for the first time in my life. Newt, Nelson and Bart were all impressed. . . me, too! Got to order more. . . :lol:


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Aren't they great?! :wink: 

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Fowl Flingers, what's that? :wink: 

Should all FT and HT clubs use them? I remember a long retired punch bird that was being thrown in an Amateur last Fall. The bird thrower was about 10 years old. She couldn't throw the bird more than 10 feet high and 15 feet out, bird was only in the air for two seconds. Hard for the dogs to see the throw. What if she had FF's!


----------



## David Lo Buono (Apr 6, 2005)

msdaisey said:


> Tried my Fowl Flingers out yesterday and today - what a great product!
> 
> I could actually throw a bird for the first time in my life. Newt, Nelson and Bart were all impressed. . . me, too! Got to order more. . . :lol:





Bart...Would that Be Barton Clark???


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

I wish they had online ordering or a toll free number.

They look interesting.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Jeff T. said:


> I wish they had online ordering or a toll free number.
> 
> They look interesting.


You can order them through; wingmagic.com

I started with 30 and still have them all! They are on their 5th or 6th set of ducks. I tied mine inside an old pillow case and washed them in the machine.


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

> Bart...Would that Be Barton Clark???


The one and only! 8)


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> Jeff T. said:
> 
> 
> > I wish they had online ordering or a toll free number.
> ...


I've been to the website, but I couldn't find a way to order them without making a long distance phone call.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Jeff T. said:


> Am I missing something?


A long distance provider maybe. :lol:


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> Jeff T. said:
> 
> 
> > Am I missing something?
> ...



Touch? :wink:


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Jeff, The maker of Fowl Flingers, Frank Price, is a semi-regulare here on RTF. He uses, Wingmagic as his handle. Send him a PM with any questions and he can probably take your order and mail them to you. You'll need as many as you have in dead ducks/pheasants. Best deal is to buy them by the dozen. I'd imagine they would last several hundred birds each. You'll misplace them before they'll wear out.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

I've used mine a little bit and think they work great, makes it easier to toss a duck.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Fowl Fingers are great and Frank and his wife are some of the nicest guys you will ever meet.


A strong guy can chunk a duck a mile with those things.


----------



## David Lo Buono (Apr 6, 2005)

msdaisey said:


> > Bart...Would that Be Barton Clark???
> 
> 
> The one and only! 8)



Good Ol Bart......Man I miss Training with him when he lived up here in Joisey..I was his Personal Bird boy for 5 months :? :lol: 


Quick Little funny Story:

Little background info at the time I was a BIG upland hunter and thats What I used my dog for.. Almost every day during the season ...This was Unbelievable to Bart :lol: 


Well,Was out training with Bart..... and we were working on Driving my dog past a Big Pile of ducks to the mark...Something that Poor little Bella had a tough time comming to grips with....I think We ran this like 5 times and ever time she sucked right to the pile of ducks and picked one up  On the last run Bella ran right to the pile of ducks picked one up then proceeded to run right to the mark and pick that one up as well :shock: :lol: Well, that was it for Bart...He shouted something like "ALL THAT GOD DAMN PHEASANT HUNTIN" and walked off the field...As I collected Both Ducks from my dog and made my way abck to the truck ...Bart sat there with a Grin on his face and said " Boy, you're wasting a Retriever... You should of got a German Shorthair or one of them other worthless pheasant dogs" :lol: :lol:


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Fowl Fingers are great and Frank and his wife are some of the nicest guys you will ever meet.
> 
> 
> A strong guy can chunk a duck a mile with those things.


Great people indeed!! 

Jeff, send him a PM, he'll get you what you need! He may not have everything online because he's a small business. 

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> Jeff, The maker of Fowl Flingers, Frank Price, is a semi-regulare here on RTF. He uses, Wingmagic as his handle. Send him a PM with any questions and he can probably take your order and mail them to you. You'll need as many as you have in dead ducks/pheasants. Best deal is to buy them by the dozen. I'd imagine they would last several hundred birds each. You'll misplace them before they'll wear out.


Thanks,

Will do.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Can someone please post a picture or web site address?

THANKS


----------



## prophet (Mar 2, 2005)

Here is the link
http://www.wingmagic.com/
also
http://www.wingmagic.com/decoy/Fowl.html
hope it helps
________
MEDICAL MARIJUANA SEEDS


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. 

Jeff, pm me your phone number and I'll call you. No big deal. You can reach me at 580-272-0535. The cell phone is 580-279-4053. Debbie has the cell phone - just tell her how many you need. 

Depending on how we handle the decoy business this year, I may add a shopping cart on the website. We are truly a mom and pop operation. Debbie and I make and package everything. It looks like Cabelas wants it again...  

Franco, it would be interesting to see how the flingers worked at a hunt test or field trial. I woul be willing to supply a box of them to a club at a minimum cost (cover my expenses) if anyone wants to try them for an event, say a derby or a qual or a hunt test event.

I'll be seeing ya'll in the fall. Can't wait to go back to Norco to enjoy some more of that great cajun food.

Take care,
Frank


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2005)

WingMagic said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words.
> 
> Jeff, pm me your phone number and I'll call you. No big deal. You can reach me at 580-272-0535. The cell phone is 580-279-4053. Debbie has the cell phone - just tell her how many you need.
> 
> ...


Hi Frank,

I've looked at your site a few times, considering buying the fowl flingers. I have a question. The site mentions lots of 75, but that they are re-usable. Do they break or lose power after a while? I can't tell by the website exactly how they work and why you would need to buy so many. I'm tryint to guess, if they do need to be replaced after time, how often I'd be spending the money to replace them. Any ideas? They look great, though. Thanks!

-Kristie


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Hi Kristie,

The Flingers will last for years if you don't lose them. We are still using the very first one I made. They are simply a very strong cord run through a piece of tubing. The cords are the same material that I use for the jerk lines on the Wing Magic decoys. They are extremely durable. The cord comes with slip loops on each end. You run the duck's foot through the loop and position the loop above the joint. Then just tighten the slip loop. I added the tubing so the cord would not wear on your fingers when you throw the duck (or pheasant). The Flinger forms a handle when placed on a bird.

The reason I offered lots of 75 was for clubs that want to use them for tests and trials. For general training purposes a dozen will work for most people. You will lose them before you wear them out.

Hope this helps. 

Frank


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2005)

WingMagic said:


> Hi Kristie,
> 
> The Flingers will last for years if you don't lose them. We are still using the very first one I made. They are simply a very strong cord run through a piece of tubing. The cords are the same material that I use for the jerk lines on the Wing Magic decoys. They are extremely durable. The cord comes with slip loops on each end. You run the duck's foot through the loop and position the loop above the joint. Then just tighten the slip loop. I added the tubing so the cord would not wear on your fingers when you throw the duck (or pheasant). The Flinger forms a handle when placed on a bird.
> 
> ...


OK, I think I get it. So they STAY on the birds. Is that right? I was thinking that you fling and the bird goes free of the device. But if you take 24 birds training, you need 24 flingers, correct? (technically)

Thanks!


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Kristie,

That's right, the Flingers stay on the duck. You can also leave them on the duck when you freeze them to use later. If you are training with a dozen ducks, then you would use a dozen Flingers. You must have a big training group!

Take care,
Frank


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2005)

WingMagic said:


> Kristie,
> 
> That's right, the Flingers stay on the duck. You can also leave them on the duck when you freeze them to use later. If you are training with a dozen ducks, then you would use a dozen Flingers. You must have a big training group!
> 
> ...


ok, good deal. I'm a trainer and there are sometimes a few extra dogs with us. So we normally have about 24 ducks out on any given day -- although in the summer we do less because they go bad so much more quickly.

I'm going to go visit your site again and take a look. Thanks!!

-Kristie


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2005)

WingMagic said:


> Kristie,
> 
> That's right, the Flingers stay on the duck. You can also leave them on the duck when you freeze them to use later. If you are training with a dozen ducks, then you would use a dozen Flingers. You must have a big training group!
> 
> ...


One more question, Frank. Do you find that at some point the legs weaken and start to come off? Nasty, but I do know when I've had people throwing by the head or feet, they tend to weaken.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Kristie, the legs don't pull off of the bird. I've had mine on at least six sets of ducks and never had a leg come loose. I've had them on ducks until they were just about rancid and the legs were still in good shape. If you freeze your bords at night, you know how hard they can be to throw with the wings frozen to the bird. FF's allow for a good throw with frozen birds. They are easy to remove from the duck you are getting ready to discard and re-install on a freshly shot duck. I recently washed my FF. I placed them in an old pillow case and tied the end before placing in the washing machine.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

Mr Booty said:


> Kristie, the legs don't pull off of the bird. I've had mine on at least six sets of ducks and never had a leg come loose. I've had them on ducks until they were just about rancid and the legs were still in good shape. If you freeze your bords at night, you know how hard they can be to throw with the wings frozen to the bird. FF's allow for a good throw with frozen birds. They are easy to remove from the duck you are getting ready to discard and re-install on a freshly shot duck. I recently washed my FF. I placed them in an old pillow case and tied the end before placing in the washing machine.


Good deal. Thanks!!


----------

